# Family Sponsored VIsa (Subclass 489)



## 169399 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello All,

I am a mechanical engineer looking forward to migrate to Australia through skillselect (either 189 or 190-WA SS). Recently, *my brother got his PR (in the month of June)* and I am considering this subclass (489) as well to keep the options wide open.

I have a couple of questions regarding this particular subclass?

My brother is staying in Queensland (4120) which is not listed in the designated area, but he is willing to shift to the nearest designated area if it helps me in any manner.

*1) Are there any other requirements for us (me and my brother) in regard to this?

2) Is this worth considering in-spite of the additional restrictions imposed on this subclass?*

Thank you very much


----------



## abba12 (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm also a newbie here but quite reading a lot about migration in Au. I've been also considering this visa option subclass 489 so I hope somebody will shed some light to your question.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

prabhathamudala said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am a mechanical engineer looking forward to migrate to Australia through skillselect (either 189 or 190-WA SS). Recently, *my brother got his PR (in the month of June)* and I am considering this subclass (489) as well to keep the options wide open.
> 
> ...


It all depend upon your points. If you have sufficient points to get you through 189 or 190 then why bother about 489? 489 is recommended only for those who cannot otherwise make it to the min required 60 points. And yes the restrictions would be there for medicare/ some say even job prospects etc.

Cheers!


----------



## 169399 (Jun 11, 2012)

destinationaustralia said:


> It all depend upon your points. If you have sufficient points to get you through 189 or 190 then why bother about 489? 489 is recommended only for those who cannot otherwise make it to the min required 60 points. And yes the restrictions would be there for medicare/ some say even job prospects etc.
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you 

But, am I eligible for this visa? I am not sure of the eligibility criteria precisely.

In case, if I had to apply for 489 (points shortage), will I be eligible basing on the current situation (which I described earlier)?


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

prabhathamudala said:


> Thank you
> 
> But, am I eligible for this visa? I am not sure of the eligibility criteria precisely.
> 
> In case, if I had to apply for 489 (points shortage), will I be eligible basing on the current situation (which I described earlier)?


As per what is available on the SkillSelect site one can apply for 489(family) if the sponsor relative stays in the designated area. It is not really given how long should the relative be a resident of that particular area. So as per this, Yes, if your brother shifts to the designated area for stay and work (the word used is " living in a designated area") then you are eligible for 489. 

In fact I too have an option for 489, but am holding on for 190.

Good Luck!


----------



## hellraiser (Jul 16, 2012)

HI ,
I have recently submited my EOI for 489 (victoria) with 60 pts . Initially I applied for SA SS but the same was rejected as my job moved to "Special Condition apply" and I am unable to crack IELTS 7 in each band ,scored an overall of 8 but unable to score 7 in reading.  .


----------



## Gurdeep Singh Saini (Jul 21, 2013)

hellraiser said:


> HI ,
> I have recently submited my EOI for 489 (victoria) with 60 pts . Initially I applied for SA SS but the same was rejected as my job moved to "Special Condition apply" and I am unable to crack IELTS 7 in each band ,scored an overall of 8 but unable to score 7 in reading.  .


Hello Hellraiser,

I am also planning to apply 489 (Victoria) as i am running short of points. Have you got your Visa??

Few things i want to confirm and really appreciate if you can help me to get these sorted.

1) I scored 7 band in L, R W , but unable to score 7 in speaking (6.5), Is i am eligible to claim 10 points from my brother living in Victoria (PR) or i have to score 7 band each to become eligible for these 10 points??

2) How much time it will take to get this TR??

3) Can we easily get PR after completing 1 year of job in designated area.

4) Any drawbacks of TR instead of PR??


Quick turn around will be highly appreciated!!

Best,
Gurdeep


----------



## Gurdeep Singh Saini (Jul 21, 2013)

migrate2australia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to the fourm and finding my way around, so apologies if I am not posting right.
> 
> ...


Hi Eva,

Can you assist me regarding 489 (Family Sponsored) Visa??

Below are my queries:

Hello Hellraiser,

I am also planning to apply 489 (Victoria) as i am running short of points. Have you got your Visa??

Few things i want to confirm and really appreciate if you can help me to get these sorted.

1) I scored 7 band in L, R W , but unable to score 7 in speaking (6.5), Is i am eligible to claim 10 points from my brother living in Victoria (PR) or i have to score 7 band each to become eligible for these 10 points??

2) How much time it will take to get this TR??

3) Can we easily get PR after completing 1 year of job in designated area.

4) Any drawbacks of TR instead of PR??


Quick turn around will be highly appreciated!!

Best,
Gurdeep


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

*489 sponsor query*

Sponsor should be in designated area for last 12 months to be eligible as sponsor


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

laju1984 said:


> Sponsor should be in designated area for last 12 months to be eligible as sponsor


Are you sure? I don't see anything mentioned about it


----------



## laju1984 (May 21, 2015)

Sure


----------

